
We Know Hollywood Is This Dumb. Et Tu, Netflix? - Flemlord
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/11/10/AR2009111000676.html?wprss=rss_health
======
RiderOfGiraffes
As it says, this is from TechCrunch:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/10/we-know-hollywood-is-
th...](http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/11/10/we-know-hollywood-is-this-dumb-et-
tu-netflix/)

and already submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=932841>

